# DOUBLE A VINEYARD



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

I have seen this company mentioned on this Forum and know that some of you may have bought from them....Was wondering about the plants???Are they good sized???? Are they shipped in a timely manner???? Do they grow well????

I have been getting their catalogs for several years and usually just browse.I have ordered from St. Lawrence Nursery for the past 3 years and have been happy with their various fruit trees and grape vines.

This year I am shopping for some Currants, Gooseberries, more Elderberries and a couple more grape vines [Sabrevois and St Croix].

I like the selections in Double A and the prices seem very low...was wondering about the quality of the plants???

They have to be hardy...


----------



## Michael Vino (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Northern......Just how far north are you to get neg 27.5 outside temp.... I thought I had it bad here in Pittsburgh with a zero on the car coming to work today.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Michael Vino said:


> Hey Northern......Just how far north are you to get neg 27.5 outside temp.... I thought I had it bad here in Pittsburgh with a zero on the car coming to work today.



North Western Minnesota...been -27*F for a few mornings lately...warming up tho...only suppose to get to -23*F tonight...Geez...they just up-ed that form -16*F...It's after noon now and it's a balmy -9*F....Don't matter much...seems anything under -10*F is damn cold.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2007)

NW, I have bought from Double A and have never seen as large or as healthy vines. The standard vines are twice as big with twice the roots of vines I have gotten from Millers. Their service is outstanding and the vines arrive extremely well packaged on time. Think of them as George selling vines and plants. 


Here is a large one, but not uncommon from them














Their prices are very good and you will get good recommendations from everyone you speak to. If you call them, you will probably speak with Sue Rak. I would also like to get some currants from them.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Appleman, it must be you who had mentioned buying from them before.

With such low prices I had wondered about the size of the plants...I also had looked at Millers for the same plants....

Will get my order together over the next couple days and call it in...Thanks again


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2007)

Might wanna hurry NW...I was going to order some of the Black Currant from them and they are already sold out


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Might wanna hurry NW...I was going to order some of the Black Currant from them and they are already sold out



"DARN IT ANYWAY!!!!"</font> I am always late...will have try another supplier....Was looking through the Millers catalog too....They have Aronia berries that Jim wants to try...


----------



## Waldo (Feb 5, 2007)

Giddy Up........Here they are NW......Now am I your hero or what......OH...I see........You already have a hero so I can just be your "what" OK...






http://www.currantc.com/index.php?src=gendocs&amp;link=Purchase%20Plants&amp;category=About%20Us


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Might wanna hurry NW...I was going to order some of the Black Currant from them and they are already sold out




Yeah Waldo, I noticed that they were sold out this afternoon also when I went to go to their site to see about adding some black currants to my order of vines



. I guess that the Black Currants are coming back into the forefront since lifting the ban miost of the way.


NW let me know if you can't get the Sabrevois(in case they run out of them also. I have 25 coming from Double A this spring.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2007)

DARN IT!!!!!!!!!






I have been watching this thread from the dark hoping someone would post a link to a farm that still has some, and Waldo came through..........


But they don't ship to NC...............


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> DARN IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My guess is that the pine blister rust ban hasn't been lifted yet in those few states. About like not being able to get grapes shipped into a few states like Washington.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 5, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Giddy Up........Here they are NW......Now am I your hero or what......OH...I see........You already have a hero so I can just be your "what"  OK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waldo...Thanks for the link to that site...Wonder what varieties they are selling??? looks like red or Black...

Not only is it a nice Site but I like their 'wallpaper'...






That would make a nice label wouldn't it???

Double A Vineyards sure enough are sold out....guess like most other things...the good stuff goes first.....

Wade and Waldo get everyone making Black Currant wine, then the suppliers are out of the fruit base...now this... a plant shortage...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, ordered black currants and elderberries from Nourse Nursery's


http://www.noursefarms.com/


5 plants (3 currants and 2 elderberries) for $40 didn't seem bad. And that includes shipping.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 6, 2007)

Got my order in today...I went back to Jung Seeds in Wisconsin

https://www.jungseed.com/jungsite/jungsitebrowse.aspx?category=4822

[Highlight, Copy & Paste to your browser]

I have ordered something from them almost every year...Hydrangeas, Roses, Ninebark and other flowering shrubs....have gotten some grape vines, Elderberries as well as some hard to find seeds from them....Have never gotten any fruit trees from them tho.....I have been more than happy with everything I have received from them in the past....so...another happy customer returns....Did want to try Double A, their prices seemed real reasonable.

So went back to Jung for this years fruit bearing shrub order....

I ordered:
3 Ben Sarek Black Currants3/24.95 
1 Hinnomaki Goose Berry 1/8.95
1 Nero Aronia1/12.95
2 Elderberries2/11.95
1 Josta Berry1/8.95
Total of 75.25 with shipping...[their shipping is very reasonable]

The Elderberries I got from them last year did real well, some from several years ago got huge, then a gopher ate one's roots off and the other needed a 'mate'. The flower trusses get huge, will be fun to have more of them, and get fruit as well as the beautiful flowers.

Josta Berry is a cross between Black Currant and a Gooseberry, should be interesting.

The Aronia is hard to find...Old Orchard Juice company uses lots of Aronia in their juice blends....so will blend these berries into wine... that's if God's willing and the sun shines... 




Now I am anxious for spring!!! Seed order and fruit order sent off....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 7, 2007)

I think we are all anxious for spring. We got spoiled early on this year and now that the colder weather is here we would like it to go away and not come back. 








I like the selection of plants you picked out. They will add even more variety to your gardens. You can never go wrong with Jung's either.


What town was it you said you lived near? I like tracking the weather different places. It's also fun to Google map places anymore and actually see what an area looks like. Have you used the feature yet? Try it if not. Just bring up google and select maps and zoom in on the area you want to look at. Some areas zoom farther than others. Some places you can actually see individual trees and cars-fun.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 7, 2007)

I like to try something new every year, usually with the garden seeds...this year I had many garden seeds left over, so wasn't going to order any...got carried away once I started an order. 

I think the fruiting bushes will be fun...now I have to find a place to put them...you'd think with 400 acres there would be no shortage of space, but seems that I am taking away more field area every year....just creeping out of my bounds...then the problem arises of having to tend all of it.

We use Google Earth too..I agree some maps are more detailed than others...I think Canada isn't as detailed.

We live near Trail, MN [Population 62] ...it's between Grand Forks, North Dakota and Bemidji, MN...With Google Earth you can zoom right in to our yard...I think that Photo was taken the summer of 2003, just judging by what buildings are still there and what new ones are not...It's fun to travel around and look at your friends places and places where you use to live.

Where are you, I'll check out the deer in your vineyard.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 7, 2007)

By the looks, The pictures were taken in the summer, due to the trees being green, yet, Johnson lake looks iced over. Probably just a cloud, but it perfectly covers the shape of te lake. Ironic!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 7, 2007)

In some of the Google Earth photos the lakes have a glare from the sun, at least that's what I think, some lakes just look black, or green.

I don't know how often they update the photos...The Government farm offices work with aerial maps of each farm when you report your acres...the maps they are using now look just like these on Google Earth...about 3 years behind. The Government offices have recent photos on their computers tho, those they can tell if farmers are making ditches through wet lands, busting sod, or not planting as many acres as they say they are..or planting more...the Government farm office...FSA...know everything.

I have been playing with a GPS lately and it blows me away...we'll be riding down the road and I can tell how fast we are going, the direction and elevation..all from a satellite and WAAS....scarey...I was kidding my husband that soon you'll get speeding tickets from a satilite...he wants auto-steer via satellite on the tractors...I think not!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't get me going on the Government........ A few years ago, I actually decided to sit down and read the national budget, as boring and hard to read as it is, I wish it was mandatory reading for every American. I have no idea why many of the governmental branches and offices spent tens of miilions of dollars to watch over a few million in expenditures............ Only in America. 


Your part of the world looks like a wonderfull place to be in the summer, alot more lakes around there than I ever thought.


I run a fleet of 55 vehicles in 5 states and each vehicle has GPS on them. Everyday, my administrative staff print a 24 hour GPS report for me and reveiw it against driver records. Any errors or descrepancies found is what they bring to my attention. It's an extreme time saving investment for me, and needless to say, I save about $2500 per month on gas, trimmed close to 25,000 miles of travel (abuse) off the vehicles per month(thats like getting one free vehicle every 4 months).


Auot Steer???.................. I like it! *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 7, 2007)

It's hard to describe where I live without giving the exact address and I don't like to do that online. I have to agree with you about the maps in the FSA offices. The ones they show you are years behind, like the ones on Google. Just the fact that you can zoom in to the detail you can now is amazing. I hate to think of what is available to the high government agencies. 


There are some potential good things to come out of the satellite photos. The infrared pictures have a lot of potential. If they would sell subscriptions to current ones, farmers could tell a lot about their crops and the soils on large tracts without having to cruise the whole acreage. Just look for warmer areas in crops and you can spot a potential insect or disease outbreak- the plants reflect the sun so the soil is cooler where healthy. Also the soil is cooler where overly wet. Lots of uses. I like the idea of steering the tractor by satellite. Move over George Jetson


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 7, 2007)

When you see rows in farm fields that are perfectly straight chances are the tractor had satellite steerig...it is awesome...a cup of coffee in one hand and a cell phone in the other...that's BIG TIME farming....all the big guys have that...not usin's.

Bert might be incharge of tractors like that.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Bert (Feb 7, 2007)

I get to set them up , but I don't get to play with them...There are some tractors on the farm that have been there 4 or 5 years that I have never driven in the field...


----------



## Bert (Feb 8, 2007)

I do operate a tractor during sugar beet harvest..Just apicture of the inside of the tractor....GPS Auto Steer on the left...I don't use it, I can drive better than it can...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like one big peice of equipment there Bert, looks more like the cockpit of a medium size plane.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 9, 2007)

Probably about the same price as a medium size plane also. No wonder the small farms are dying - nobody can afford the new equipment!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

When I help out in the field I am happy to just have power steering, AC, a radio and a cushy fabric hydraulic air seat...

All I get to do now since we moved here is run the field cultivator and the packer and unload the grain truck....I use to do that plus run the silage chopper when we use to run yearling beef steers....I hated driving the silage truck...it wasn't safe for anyone...I couldn't reach the pedals...so had a 4X4 block of wood wired to the gas pedal, and 2X4's wired to the clutch and brake pedals..I had to go up to 5 miles down the country roads and hiway...ticked off all the way...then get stuck with the load on top of the silage pile...so convinced my husband I would rather run the tractor and silage chopper...I don't miss that job...We should all list.... 'The Worst Jobs I Ever Had'...I could confess to probably the worst jobs on the list.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 9, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> That looks like one big peice of equipment there Bert, looks more like the cockpit of a medium size plane.


I have a title for this picture that I came up with when I scrapbooked it. _"This ain't your daddy's tractor."_


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> I have a title for this picture that I came up with when I scrapbooked it.  _"This ain't your daddy's tractor."_



This IS my Daddy's tractor...they've come a long way..


----------

